# "Fever and the Coronavirus" thread



## Rickshaw Phil (20 Mar 2020)

The above mentioned thread has been removed.

In the current circumstances we would like to avoid the site becoming a spreader of conspiracy theories, rumour and misinformation, so health advice and COVID-19 news from reputable sources *only *please. Twitter, Facebook or Youtube don't count as such unless they are backed up by reputable sources.

Thanks


----------

